# The groundhog was delusional!



## kalaeb (Mar 22, 2011)

It was with great joy that I read on Febuary 2nd the ground hog did not see his shadow, the first time in many years, and he would be stepping outside to see an early spring. Six weeks later I sit here after driving through yet another snow storm thinking to myself-the ground hog is full of crap! 

Normally I don't complain about things I cannot control, but really, another snow storm? Anyone else getting snowed on today? :bashhead:

On the bright side, at least I will be able to put some water on my lawn this year.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## rahimlee54 (Mar 22, 2011)

It is almost 80 degrees here today in central NC, Thursday it will be 50s though.  No snow here thankfully.


----------



## apicius9 (Mar 22, 2011)

We are suffering also, it was raining and windy last night :wink:ullhair::thankyou::chin::helicop::danke:

Oh man, I only just discovered the 'more...' under the smilies, I hadn't even seen the whole batch. Love it! Thanks Dave!

Stefan


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Mar 22, 2011)

Been cold, windy and snow here as well.
My new ground hog cure...


----------



## RobinW (Mar 22, 2011)

While on the subject.
Is there any chance our local groundhog is still asleep in a philly suburb or has he moved on (wife saw a runover about 1/2 a mila from here)?
Last fall we had him (her) walking around quite a bit and then went into the hole to sleep. Haven't reappeared. 

I am still pissed off I didn't get a good photo of him.


----------



## brianw (Mar 22, 2011)

Snow in Jersey tomorrow.... Time to make a trip over to Pennsylvania to wring a certain Groundhogs neck!!!!!!


----------



## mc2442 (Mar 22, 2011)

Rain on and off through the week, although I can not complain about southern California weather. A few downsides to living here, but weather is not one of them. Especially seeing the rest of the nation getting hammered in recent years.


----------



## Audi's or knives (Mar 22, 2011)

RobinW said:


> While on the subject.
> Is there any chance our local groundhog is still asleep in a philly suburb or has he moved on (wife saw a runover about 1/2 a mila from here)?
> Last fall we had him (her) walking around quite a bit and then went into the hole to sleep. Haven't reappeared.
> 
> I am still pissed off I didn't get a good photo of him.



He's prob locked away in a cage somewhere in a local zoo. I heard it's a crazy party out there that day, gotta try and make it out on of these times if you didn't have to get there so damn early


----------

